# Cockatiel suddenly scared and agressive again



## Stefan97 (Aug 2, 2016)

My cockatiel has suddenly started being scared again.
I got this cockatiel 2 months ago from a pet shop and had him since then. 
1 week ago i started target training and it worked well but now he doesn't want to do nothing with it.

He is currently molting for the first time (hes 6 and a half months old). Is the molting the cause of this?


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

Molting isn't the most comfortable time for them and can be a little painful, so temperament changes during molts are very common. Give him some space until he's done, he will start responding again once he's not so irritable. 

Mine turns into a complete demon when she molts.


----------



## Stefan97 (Aug 2, 2016)

shaenne said:


> Molting isn't the most comfortable time for them and can be a little painful, so temperament changes during molts are very common. Give him some space until he's done, he will start responding again once he's not so irritable.
> 
> Mine turns into a complete demon when she molts.


Thanks for telling me. I didn't know that molting can cause pain to him.

I heard that petting him in his head can help the bonding process when cockatiels molt but he doesn't want me to pet him and tries to bite.


----------



## Christinelks (Jul 4, 2016)

My Draco is in the process of his first moult and can go from my head scratch loving Angel to a hissing biting demon within seconds. I hate it when he bites me as we have a very strong bond and normally he won't get off me but lately he's just not wanted to know me but I'm sure I will have my beautiful feather hat back soon. I hope so anyway.


----------



## shaenne (Apr 19, 2014)

I don't give Zoe any pets while she's molting unless she seeks them out, and even then it's a game of russian roulette. One of the times I pet her, I never know which, is not going to end well for my fingers


----------

